# Westwood gym - Clontarf Rd



## corcors (11 Mar 2008)

I'm thinking about joining this gym. I've never been a member of a gym before and I know prices can vary a lot. Is anyone here a member? Can you let me know what you're paying...


----------



## Sim2 (11 Mar 2008)

*Re: Westwood - Clontarf Rd*

I go to Westwood Sandymount, and I can't remember exactly how much it was, but it was around 800/900 euros.


----------



## Trent (11 Mar 2008)

*Re: Westwood - Clontarf Rd*

€75 per month which allows you use Clontarf, Sandymount and Leopardstown. I primarily use Clontarf and really can't fault it. I've posted before about it and you'll see various other threads on it versus other gyms in the area.


----------



## corcors (11 Mar 2008)

*Re: Westwood - Clontarf Rd*

Did you have to pay a joining fee?


----------



## Trent (11 Mar 2008)

*Re: Westwood - Clontarf Rd*

I joined 3 or 4 years ago under a corporate membership scheme, so think I only paid €50 as a joining fee. You may also qualify for something similar. Failing that, there are regular promotions on joining. Probably best to call them and see what their fee currently is.


----------



## MsGinger (12 Mar 2008)

*Re: Westwood - Clontarf Rd*

I joined a few years ago and it was a €200 joining fee, however I knew a member and got to join for €100 and it was then €70 per month.

However now I'm a member of Northwood in Santry and even though it's a little further away for me, at €295 for the year it was far better value.  The only thing it has less of is classes, so I guess it depends how important convenience & classes are to you.


----------



## northsideboy (12 Mar 2008)

*Re: Westwood - Clontarf Rd*

Was a member of Westwood but I couldn't justify the price when compared to Northwood. If you want a climbing wall and tennis courts join Westwood, otherwise look elsewhere. Although I would like spinning classes at Northwood. Are you watching Ben!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiger (12 Mar 2008)

*Re: Westwood - Clontarf Rd*

Paying E75 a month also.  Agree that it's on the expensive side, but convenient for me.  They're promoting membership hard at the moment it seems (discounts & vouchers for introducing people).  I would try and negotiate hard to waive the joining fee.  Otherwise PM me & we can split a BT voucher!


----------



## micmclo (12 Mar 2008)

*Re: Westwood - Clontarf Rd*



Trent said:


> €75 per month which allows you use Clontarf, Sandymount and Leopardstown. I primarily use Clontarf and really can't fault it. I've posted before about it and you'll see various other threads on it versus other gyms in the area.



It's in Fairview, not Clontarf.
Not being pedantic, just posting in case it's unclear where it is


----------



## corcors (14 Mar 2008)

*Re: Westwood - Clontarf Rd*

So I went along last night and the gym has great facilities, the guy who was showing me around was real nice until we got back to his office and he started doing the hard sell.

Basically its a €350 sign on fee but they have a apecial offer at the moment so its only €120... apparently that offer ends today (how convenient!). It would then cost me €75 euro a month cause the off-peak times don't suit me.

The gym is fab but thats just too much of a stretch for me financially at the moment.

There's a gym around the corner from where I work called Riverside Fitness. Its tiny but there's no joining fee and its only €50 a month, plus they run classes during lunch which suits me cause I have a 90 minute lunch break.

I think I'll give that a go to start

Also its probably not very clever of them to have the debt collectors on the phone right outside the office. That alone put me off!


----------



## Trent (14 Mar 2008)

You're right to go with the gym beside where you work if you'll use it at lunchtime, regardless of the cost. No point in being a member in a great gym that you won't use. Also, there's nothing worse than some jumped up salesman pushing the hard sell on you - must say it would turn me off too. I'm surprised Westwood allow their staff to do that.

Best of luck with your training!


----------



## Jody (14 Mar 2008)

I know its at the end of fairview park but it is Clontarf alright, anything from the bottom of the Malahide road towards the sea is Clontarf, but as for the gym expensive and all as it is, I cant fault it either but with the other option open to you the right choice has been made


----------



## tiger (15 Mar 2008)

It's Clontarf *road.*  I don't think Clontarf begins at the Malahide road, it may begin at the howth road but I think you need to go under the railway bridge before you're in Clontarf, which would make it Fairview.  They list their address as Clontarf rd., Dublin 3.


----------



## Jody (18 Mar 2008)

I know its the clontarf road but honestly the malahide road from copeland junction all along the left hand side as you approach fairview park is listed as clontarf for your postcode, cecil ave,  cresent place etc, westwood all clontarf I am afraid, I am sure it helps the house prices !!


----------



## bamboozle (19 Mar 2008)

Its not Clontarf, Clontarf begins when you go under the bridge. Westwood is in FairviewPark which unsurprisingly is in Fairview!!

If you’re looking for a cheap gym round that area try Slender Health up in RahenyVillage, lots of classes and annual fee of about €350


----------



## Jody (20 Mar 2008)

I am surprised the post code topic is getting people bothered at all but I think we will have to agree to disagree on this one, I guess Dublin City Council and An Post are wrong then , oh well


----------



## tiger (20 Mar 2008)

Agree to disagree.  I think there will be hundreds of similar discussions when an post bring in the new postal code system!


----------



## Jody (20 Mar 2008)

uh that will get ugly lol


----------



## rob30 (23 Jun 2008)

I have decided to leave westwood due to cost. I rang up today, they need you to come in personally to sign the form. They will not email the specific form out, or let you post it in. This is in case it gets lost.

They were a bit taken aback when I mentioned a registered letter, but they said it would be acceptable. 

Am I being  a bit too cynical here, or is this a ploy to use consumer inertia to prevent direct debits being cancelled?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (23 Jun 2008)

traffic jam trying to get into the place on saturday afternoon to drop a kid off for a party.  mad so it was.  kid enjoyed the party mind you.


----------



## 0141607 (20 Nov 2008)

Hi guys

Sorry to bring up such an old post but I thought it would be better than opening another thread.

Basically I am a member of the gym out in UCD but they have no pool facilities. I am not a fantastic swimmer by all accounts. I only discovered on holidays in September that I am a bit better than I thought I was and that's why I didn't bother with a gym with a pool originally. I still have 6 months left on my membership so I am not looking to join a gym just yet and anyway I am out in Ranelagh so it wouldn't be worth my while joining Westwood out on the Clontarf Road. Anyway cutting to the chase can anybody tell me if they offer rates per day out there? I would like to go somewhere with a pool (that is the same depth throughout), jacuzzi etc...this Saturday for an hour or two and this place is meant to be good. Does anybody know how much it costs for a day pass?


----------

